# I have water dripping on the inside of my Altima



## jmjcrosen (Aug 24, 2007)

I recenlty noticed the floor matts soaked on the passenger side of my 2000 Altima. I put my hand under the console and noticed a considerable amount of wetness, but I am not sure what part is malfunctioning. I realize that this probably an AC issue. I have been running the AC in this car and even with the water the AC runs fine. Does anyone knows what this could possibly be?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

check to make sure that your a/c drain is not clogged, more than likely that is what it is


----------



## Rexxdiesel (Nov 22, 2007)

I had that problem before and it is a clogged ac hose. I unfortunately took it to the dealer thinking it was a heater core issue. Hope this helps you.


----------

